# Vamo V3



## ZeeZi169 (4/3/15)

I just reveived a Vamo V3 as a gift from one of my good friends ( or at least he is one now lol ). What is this device like to live with and how good or bad is it? Any pro's and cons


----------



## Andre (4/3/15)

Vamos in the stainless steel versions are good, solid devices and should give you good service. I used a V5 for quite some time. Think it goes up to 15W, which should be good for many commercial clearomizers.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ZeeZi169 (4/3/15)

Andre said:


> Vamos in the stainless steel versions are good, solid devices and should give you good service. I used a V5 for quite some time. Think it goes up to 15W, which should be good for many commercial clearomizers.



I was basically looking for a device that i could use while driving that doesn't make too much clouds and then my buddy gave me his Vamo V3. which clearomizer would you recommend for it?


----------



## Andre (4/3/15)

ZeeZi169 said:


> I was basically looking for a device that i could use while driving that doesn't make too much clouds and then my buddy gave me his Vamo V3. which clearomizer would you recommend for it?


I would think the Mini Aspire Nautilus should do well on it, but have no personal experience in this regard.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ZeeZi169 (4/3/15)




----------



## ET (4/3/15)

Did he supply a battery and charger also? Going to need that. Well 2 batteries preferably. For on top, anything from older line of kanger products, protanks/aerotanks/etc , should also be cheap to get hold of and you can rebuild the coils very easily and save yourself a bucketload of shekels. Used my vamo for many months and vaped very happily on it. My one mate now is using that vamo and he's pretty happy now also


----------



## free3dom (4/3/15)

Still have my Vamo V5...solid tube mod, just a bit heavy - comes in handy as a self defense device though 

The V3 only fires 1.5 Ohm coils and up, so just keep that in mind when choosing an attomizer 

As @Andre said the Nautilus (mini/standard) would work great on the Vamo with either 1.6 or 1.8 Ohm BVC coils


----------

